# Some pictures from Top Secret



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

I went to Top Secret on Sunday and met up with Bean, Gio, Dino and friends.

The weather was crap, but it was good to finally make it to TS for a look around.

Here's a couple of pictures:











My car next to a Supra :




































Not the most subtle of paint jobs:













































Hipo's car, awaiting collection:

















Hipo's car, now with the Nismo intake:



























Beans brakes :smokin: :


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

Wow amazing looking cars!! Thumbs up keep em comming from japan!


----------



## Drive4Ever (Dec 20, 2005)

great pictures and amazing cars. thanks


----------



## bmmfc (Jul 5, 2006)

that's it, i'm moving to japan.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

great looking cars, keep em coming


----------



## Perra (Jan 6, 2002)

Great pics! Got anymore of the gold R34´s?? :bowdown1: 

/P


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Perra said:


> Great pics! Got anymore of the gold R34´s?? :bowdown1:
> 
> /P


Sorry, that's all I've got.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Lovely piccies; thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## SKALA NSK (Oct 13, 2004)

OGO! - WOW!
Great pics of amazing cars.


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

Great pics , cheers for putting them up!!!!


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for posting up the pics. It was great to see everybody after a long time - the foreigners definitely invaded Top Secret that day! 

Cya O!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing:smokin:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

hipogtr said:


> Thanks for posting up the pics. It was great to see everybody after a long time - the foreigners definitely invaded Top Secret that day!
> 
> Cya O!


LOL we sure did. Shibuki-san was rubbing his hands together at the sight of Nicks new GTR


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

DCD said:


> LOL we sure did. Shibuki-san was rubbing his hands together at the sight of Nicks new GTR


He must look at a Gaijin with an untouched engine and see Yen signs :chuckle:


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Great pics, thanks for sharing.

I'll have to make it down to TS one day!

Hipo: your GTR's looking better than ever - that trunk lid looks really good with the full de-badge and brake lamp removal...


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

NickM said:


> He must look at a Gaijin with an untouched engine and see Yen signs :chuckle:


True - but he also sees lots of trouble coming because we're all a lot more picky and vocal than the Japanese customers..... :chuckle: 

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## NickM (Oct 25, 2003)

Bean said:


> True - but he also sees lots of trouble coming because we're all a lot more picky and vocal than the Japanese customers..... :chuckle:


I'm about as picky as they come.


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

NickM said:


> I'm about as picky as they come.


Bloody foreigners!


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Great pics

Thanks for sharing


----------



## g11dav (May 17, 2006)

stunning how amazing . if any one has more info ie prices sizes ....name and make of the wheels on the gold R34 please pass it on . thy would go great bon my car 
cheers


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

DCD said:


> Bloody foreigners!


lol Gaijin-san's allways a problem in jap. eyes.
The best is when you ask: すみません　。。。。あのー　。。。 
and they allready answer: ahhh gomenasai, eigo wakarimasen.:chairshot


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Bean/Hipo

You guys must be so proud of your 34's. Quite simply, two of the finest cars I have ever seen. Great photos Nick, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

How many days does it take me to fly from Iceland to japan? 


Very cool place..


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Dohc said:


> How many days does it take me to fly from Iceland to japan?
> 
> 
> Very cool place..


Man can't you take a short cut over the northpole?:chuckle:


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Man how sad is it to see that Fusion R Skyline with so much dust on the hood, to have something that nice and not use it.


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Man can't you take a short cut over the northpole?:chuckle:


Well..I have been thinking about it:chuckle:


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

Thanx for the pics! Amazing place stuffed with goodies!!! :thumbsup: 
Have you noticed the engine in the middle of that room with strut braces & other stuff? Simply a piece of art... :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1:


----------



## V_Spec (Aug 19, 2006)

greetings for Nagata san , nest time you get up there , hehehe . 

j/k , nice pics , love that TopSecret gold S15


hey , i got a quiestion for Bean:

what do you get by having vortex generators in the back underbody? whats the porpouse? can i assume that it will destroy the aerodinamic flow in the back end?


----------



## turbomystic (Jul 5, 2006)

Hipogtr,

Your blue R34 always is always amazing. 
Anything new in your set-up and did you ever get to changing the transmission to support your power. You have been always found of the TOP secret shop, I bet their are happy to have you as a distinguished cleint. Did the foreign invader have as nice skyline as yours??


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Hmm did you see what front end goes on the 180SX??


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

Ex pics


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Bean when did you upgrade the brakes?

Steve


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Thanks for all the props, guys. Very much appreciated. Take it from me, there are always a bunch of quality cars laying around the Top Secret yard (e.g. Bean's R34) so its actually difficult to have an outstanding car when you are there. LOL! 



turbomystic said:


> Hipogtr,
> 
> Your blue R34 always is always amazing.
> Anything new in your set-up and did you ever get to changing the transmission to support your power. You have been always found of the TOP secret shop, I bet their are happy to have you as a distinguished cleint. Did the foreign invader have as nice skyline as yours??


Thanks, turbomystic. Actually I think Top Secret are more fond of Bean - he's put 2 cars through that place. LOL!  

My setup has progressively changed as you can see from some of the pics. The transmission, however, still remains the factory Getrag. So far its held together very well. When it goes, then I'll be thinking hard about the right upgrade - after all its just a street car.

Cya O!


----------



## Circusmonkey (Jul 6, 2004)

Good pics.

Do TS still have the V35 "GTR"?

What is the marked like these days for TS, mostly NA VQ tuning?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

duka said:


> Bean when did you upgrade the brakes?
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve
It was about 5 or 6 months ago.
Just found some 18s that fit over the front brakes, so may treat myself to some semi-slicks now...


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Gio; Can't believe i've been of inspiration to one of the finest R34's on this board!!! The shortened wing stays. Looks sweet on your car.


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Circusmonkey said:


> Do TS still have the V35 "GTR"?
> 
> What is the marked like these days for TS, mostly NA VQ tuning?


They still have the V35 but haven't changed a lot on it recently. Instead they've been working on an NA RB30 in an R32. It was sitting on the dyno but shutdown - pity as that thing would sound bad ass with the trumpets it had on.




r33 v-spec said:


> Gio; Can't believe i've been of inspiration to one of the finest R34's on this board!!! The shortened wing stays. Looks sweet on your car.


All kudos to you, Virdee. Thanks plenty for the guidance - I'm definitely happy with the look! :chuckle: 

Cya O!


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

hipogtr said:


> They still have the V35 but haven't changed a lot on it recently. Instead they've been working on an NA RB30 in an R32. It was sitting on the dyno but shutdown - pity as that thing would sound bad ass with the trumpets it had on.


Thats a VQ35DE in there - Dino's "J-Style" - GTROC Official Partner's Blog: Top Secret VQ32

Would be a great car to see in D1


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Ed. said:


> Thats a VQ35DE in there - Dino's "J-Style" - GTROC Official Partner's Blog: Top Secret VQ32
> 
> Would be a great car to see in D1


2 different cars......
one has a VQ35 and one has an RB30


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

I love that RB30 32! I wonder if it's their TAS 07 car? Maybe not extreme enough? I wonder what they will be up to!


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

DCD said:


> I love that RB30 32! I wonder if it's their TAS 07 car? Maybe not extreme enough? I wonder what they will be up to!


Don't think so - they did an NA R32 last year, so they wouldn't do the same again would they ?
Maybe they'll do something non-Nissan for a change....


----------



## Ed. (Apr 21, 2006)

Bean said:


> 2 different cars......
> one has a VQ35 and one has an RB30


Really??!!  I stand corrected so  

Still hope the 180SX is the TAS car, I wonder is the red mazda cosmo inside the gate a future project??


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Did TS in the past more focus on Turbo engines , then on N/As?

Many engines are interesting bases for N/A oldschool tuning . . . they should get their hands on V8s from Toyota and Nissan for some shocking N/A tune . . .


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

gtrlux said:


> Did TS in the past more focus on Turbo engines , then on N/As?
> 
> Many engines are interesting bases for N/A oldschool tuning . . . they should get their hands on V8s from Toyota and Nissan for some shocking N/A tune . . .


They should get to turbocharging the V8's in the Lexus and Toyota high end cars and sticking them in Supras and Chasers. :runaway:


----------



## Doug S (Oct 9, 2004)

Superb pics there!

I hope that when I get the chance to visit Japan I will manage a visit to TS.

Thanks for sharing the pics.

:bowdown1:


----------



## Goerge (Sep 30, 2006)

preety cool stuff!


----------



## RBnemesis13B (Dec 26, 2005)

Amazing pics, thanks for sharing and reducing space on my harddrive lol. Top Secret is by far my favourite tuning shop anywhere! So anything Top Secret makes me giddy like a school girl.


----------



## Group A (Oct 5, 2006)

WOW! I want to go there!


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

Bean said:


> Maybe they'll do something non-Nissan for a change....



That would be good, and I also spotted that Cosmo in the corner. Could a cool project!


----------



## GTR R34 (Oct 2, 2002)

I really like the pictures.
Top secret are stil one of my favorite japanese tuning company's
Smokey is still mad as hell.
:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow....very nice car out there.


----------

